# Thermaltake Floe Riing RGB 360 TT oder Corsair Hydro Series H115i RGB PLATINUM



## SintexL (10. Oktober 2019)

Moin liebes Forum, 

ich möchte meinen Ryzen 5 3600 mit einer Kompakt Wasserkühlung kühlen. Jetzt habe ich ein bisschen recherchiert und bin auf die im Titel genannten Modellen gestoßen. 
Zu beiden Modellen gibt es sowohl positive als auch negative Bewertungen. Im Prinzip helfen die mir auch nicht weiter... 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer dieser Modellen oder vielleicht doch mit einem ganz anderen Modell?
Bitte helft mir ich kann mich echt nicht entscheiden und möchte keinen Fehlkauf tätigen.


----------



## Fahal (10. Oktober 2019)

Hey SintexL,

die sind beide Top und da kann man nicht wirklich etwas falsch machen. Kühlleistung wird absolut reichen.

Ich würde die Aio nehmen, die mehr zu meinen weiteren Komponenten passt. Spricht wenn du Lüfter bzw. RGB System/Steuerung von Corsair hast, würde ich die Corsair nehmen. 
Dann hast du nachher weniger RGB Software gewirr.


----------

